# Georg Baumann verlässt MuP Verlag



## Kochtopf (11. August 2020)

Ist "Startups in der Angelbranche" eine Chiffre für das @rippi fishing Team?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist "Startups in der Angelbranche" eine Chiffre für das @rippi fishing Team?



Das wär ziemlich cool, Georg. Dann hättest du mich wieder an der Backe


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2020)

Wünsche Glück und geschäftlichen Erfolg!
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass in ein paar Jahren überhaupt noch hierzulande geangelt werden darf, es sind genügend Kräfte daran am schrauben dieses zu verhindern, oder zumindest stark zu behindern?

Jürgen


----------



## jörn (11. August 2020)

@Elmar Elfers ich gratuliere 
...und morgen die Weltherrschaft!


----------



## Andal (11. August 2020)

An alle beteiligten Personen: Möge die Übung gelingen!


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. August 2020)

Danke Andal!


----------



## Vanner (11. August 2020)

Dann mal alle Gute und viel Erfolg im neuen Job.

Danke für die geleistete Arbeit hier im Anglerboard.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2020)

Wünsche Glück, alles Gute und viel Erfolg im neuen Job.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. August 2020)

Schade, du bist ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse mit dem notwendigen Fingerspitzengefühl für die Community und auch sonst fachlich Top. Ein in meinen Augen schwerer Verlust für die R&R, aber auch eine Chance für die verbliebenen Truppe. Kriegen sie hin, garantiert!

Ich bin auch gespannt, wie dein neues Aufgabengebiet aussieht und was du dort auf die Beine stellst. Ich wette um einen 10er, es ist irgendwas mit Raubfischangeln.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> ...und morgen die Weltherrschaft!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Danke, man muss ja noch Ziele haben ;-)


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. August 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> eine Chance für die verbliebenen Truppe. Kriegen sie hin, garantiert!



Ja, definitiv! Danke für Deine netten Worte!


----------



## Lil Torres (11. August 2020)

sehr schade. ich wünsche dir nur das beste, viel glück und erfolg im neuen job.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. August 2020)

Alles Gute Dir...


----------



## Jason (11. August 2020)

Schade, das du gehst. Nu ja, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Wünsche dir alles Gute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2020)

@Georg Baumann
lieber Georg,
auch ich bedaure natürlich Deinen Abschied vom AB, aber natürlich wünsch ich Dir alles Gute für Deine neuen lustigen Streiche und bin neugierig davon zu hören.
Evtl. können wir Dich hier ja auch mal als Prvatmann von Boardie zu Boardie begrüßen?

Und natürlich gratuliere ich auf diesem Wege auch @Elmar Elfers -hail to the chief!

herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und natürlich gratuliere ich auf diesem Wege auch [USER=205987]@Elmar Elfers -hail to the chief!
> 
> herzlich
> Euer
> Minimax


Habe meine Frau schon das Sie angeboten


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Habe meiner Frau schon das Sie angeboten



Eine weise Entscheidung, Sire. Verrat lauert überall, und hütet Euch vor Schmeichlern und falschen Ratgebern,
in Verehrung,
Euer treuer
Minimax


----------



## ollidi (11. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> ...und morgen die Weltherrschaft!


Da muss sich @Elmar Elfers aber hinten anstellen.   

Alles gute Elmar und möge die Macht mit Dir sein!


----------



## DUSpinner (12. August 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Habe meine Frau schon das Sie angeboten



Seit mein Mann  Chef ist, weiß ich nicht mehr was ich kochen soll.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. August 2020)

@Georg Baumann 
Sehr schade dich hier als Chef zu verlieren aber trotzdem viel Erfolg im neuen Job.
Wir alle werden hoffentlich bald wider etwas von dir hören.....der Live Stream von dir steht ja noch aus .

@Elmar Elfers 
Ich wünsch ein gutes Gelingen in der neuen Position und neue Ideen die du sicherlich mit einbringst.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. August 2020)

Alles Gute @Georg Baumann und mögen dir nie die Tabakstumpen ausgehen 
Für die Redaktion kann man nur wünschen, dass @Elmar Elfers auf Redaktionssitzungen nie so in der Luft rumfuchteln muss, wie er es vom Fliegenfischen gewohnt ist


----------



## Bilch (12. August 2020)

@Georg Baumann, danke für die tolle Arbeit, die Du hier im Anglerboard geleistet hast! Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg auf dem neuen Weg. 

@Elmar Elfers, Georg hat die Latte zwar sehr hoch gelegt, aber ich bin sicher, dass wird kein Problem für Dich!


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. August 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> mögen dir nie die Tabakstumpen ausgehen


Das hoffe ich auch sehr! Oh Gott - ich mag gar nicht dran denken ... 



Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Für die Redaktion kann man nur wünschen, dass @Elmar Elfers auf Redaktionssitzungen nie so in der Luft rumfuchteln muss, wie er es vom Fliegenfischen gewohnt ist


Nur zum Haare raufen - sonst wird er sie resigniert über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen


----------



## Casso (14. August 2020)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft Georg und viel Spaß in der neuen Position Elmar!


----------

